# any suggestions abt how to get some medicines



## alix799 (Jul 4, 2010)

Dear All,

new to the website, hope u can help me out, then i will do the same for u!! 
I must get some medications for a friend and can obtain them through online pharmacies. I never bought from those. Any of you guys and girls here in Italy used those services? any website to recommend as safe and reliable? any problems when goods arrived at custom in Italy?
I really really appreciate your help, means a lot to me.

Love
Alix


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depends on the type of medication and why you need to go through the online pharmacies rather than just getting them at your local pharmacy. Prescription or non-prescription? Are you trying to get the meds reimbursed through insurance or not?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## alix799 (Jul 4, 2010)

no insurance involved
i am doing a favour for a friend
i can use the internet well and i speak very good english
i guess my friend will require prescription meds, at a lower price than bought here and maybe without embarassment of asking to the docs
not so sure..
just wanted to know if anybody has a good website that is known to be reliable.
tks so much for your reply


----------



## eastwardho (Jul 1, 2010)

alix799 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I must get some medications for a friend and can obtain them through online pharmacies. ... any website to recommend as safe and reliable? any problems when goods arrived at custom in Italy?
> Alix


==========

More important than finding a good online pharmacy is checking out Italian postal/customs regulations FIRST! I have NEVER found an online pharmacy that was willing or able to ship to Italy. When I've had friends try to ship me things privately (even over-the-counter stuff that isn't available in Italy), the meds have been confiscated about 50% of the time (private packages really are subjected to x-rays and physical inspection at the dogana). The best way to get these things here is to have someone bring them to you - there's virtually no problem bringing personal medications in your checked luggage on the plane (though you *may well* have a problem if the quantity is large and if there's someone else's name on the bottles).

Pharmaceuticals tend to be expensive in Italy (for private payers - not for Italians on the national health system), but it's almost worth going to a doctor and getting a prescription for the drug you want or something similar. You'll have a lot less trouble.

W.


----------



## alix799 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you very much
i was afraid of the same and told my friend to pay attention to that...i know how troublesome can custom be here.
really, appreciate your help

if i can do anythin to help out i am here

bye bye
alix[


QUOTE=eastwardho;329526]==========

More important than finding a good online pharmacy is checking out Italian postal/customs regulations FIRST! I have NEVER found an online pharmacy that was willing or able to ship to Italy. When I've had friends try to ship me things privately (even over-the-counter stuff that isn't available in Italy), the meds have been confiscated about 50% of the time (private packages really are subjected to x-rays and physical inspection at the dogana). The best way to get these things here is to have someone bring them to you - there's virtually no problem bringing personal medications in your checked luggage on the plane (though you *may well* have a problem if the quantity is large and if there's someone else's name on the bottles).

Pharmaceuticals tend to be expensive in Italy (for private payers - not for Italians on the national health system), but it's almost worth going to a doctor and getting a prescription for the drug you want or something similar. You'll have a lot less trouble.

W.[/QUOTE]


----------

